# zipper foot



## MDDesperado (Oct 9, 2003)

Just started doing my own canvas work, and in replacing the sailcovers (bimini and dodger next on the list), I need to add zippers.

I don''t have a zipper foot for my Sailrite machine, but am considering one.

Are they necessary? Really helpful? Should I buy both a left and right foot?

I like this type of work, and am thinking that maybe I can turn it into some part-time job for when I retire.

Michael


----------



## Bermuda (Jan 30, 2001)

Michael-
I have sewn a hundreds of feet of #10 YKK zippers without the use of a zipper foot. And yes a good bit of this was done with the Sailrite Ultrafeed LSZ-1 too. 

Save your money, it was a pretty hefty price ($33 each) the last time I looked into it several years ago, the main reason being they are not mass produced. In fact, they make them out of regular feet cut to work like a zipper foot so I suppose you have to pay for that extra labor.

Lastly though, if you are going to do a lot of work with #8''s or especially #5''s you might have no choice as the sewing border is much narrower.

Capt. Bruce Gregory
http://boatskipper.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with Capt Bruce.

For what it''s worth, I''m currently redoing my settee cushions which entails sewing in #5 zippers. If you sew them in by lining up the outside edge with the fabric edge and then fold the fabric back over the zipper you can top stitch the material down without being very close to the zipper teeth. So you don''t need a zipper foot for #5 zippers either. I HAVE a zipper foot but don''t need it!

Don Casey shows how to do this in his book "Canvaswork and Sail Repair".

Fairwinds,

Jim


----------

